# Rare Breeds Rabbits



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I have looked everywhere for an updated list of the Rare Breeds of Rabbits list, but the only one I keep finding is the old one from 2010.

Does anyone know where to find the new list or has the list not been posted again since 2010?

I'm also curious if any of you breed purebreed rabbits that are on the list?

If so what kind and where are you located?

I've been thinking more and more about aquiring some of these rabbits on the list as I hate to see the numbers dwindle on some of these awesome breeds.

If you have any of these rabbits, would you care to share your experience with these breeds of rabbits?

Here is the short version 
#1 is most rare, #16 is less rare 

2010 Rare Breed Rabbit Rank 
1 Blanc de Hotot 
2 Giant Angora 
3 Cinnamon 
4 Beveren 
5 American 
6 Satin Angora 
7 Giant Chinchilla 
8 Lilac 
9 Silver 
10 American Sable 
11 Belgian Hare 
12 American Chinchilla 
13 Rhinelander 
14 Creme d'Argent 
15 Silver Fox 
16 Palomino 

*list courtesy of RabbitGeek*

I do have an American Sable, but I can't prove if shes cross or purebreed due to no papers or background. The Mid-Tennessee Rabbit Breeders Association has been helpful in informing me she does show all the characteristics & conformations, but I have been offered the chance to buy a papered breeding pair from a reputable BOB Winner.

I'm just wondering if there are other awesome rare breeds out there I might want to also look into.

Thanks for any help or information on your experience with the rare breeds and what makes them great to you.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been raising Americans for about five years, I raise them for meat and for show. When I started raising them I was one of two people in the state that had Americans, I sold a lot of trios and now most of the shows in the area have four or five American breeders at them. Mine usually have litters of 6-10 and they reach 5 pounds around eleven weeks


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Do you mind me asking what color Americans?
I think the blues are beautiful


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

How far are you willing to drive for American sables? I've got a nice sable buck, 2 does that are a little dark,and a pointed white buck they could be bred to in order to lighten the color. I'm 45 mins north of mo border.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

redneckswife said:


> Do you mind me asking what color Americans?
> I think the blues are beautiful


 
You can ask me any questions that you have. I started with just blues and still mostly just breed the blues, I do have a few whites that came from two blues that I bred together. I raised white NZ before I switched to Americans, I just do not like all white rabbits as much


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

When I started I wanted nothing more than to raise Palominos. But the only breeders I could find that had "quality" conformation animals were also breeders who openly told me "We get our best show bunnies out of our smallest litter so all our rabbits give birth to litters of 4-6", and I didn't want that. I was that story at most of the breeders I looked at.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The smaller litters DO grow better. Unfortunately, it does not mean they're better for show or genetically superior - they just get more milk per kit. 

I have zero issues with my rabbits having litters of 10-12 and raising them (or fostering to even out numbers if I can - because I do show, and the big kits DO look better on the table and to buyers). My rabbits grow fine, make weight fine, and do well on the show tables without compromising litter size, so I think it's a weird idea. The kits from smaller litters are not genetically superior to those from bigger litters. The smaller kits may be better genetically, but still be smaller due to environmental conditions.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I found small litters led to rabbits that easily got fat when they grew up. I had to feed them much more carefully to keep them in condition. Whereas my big litters I could just free feed their entire lives and they never over ate.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I just do not like all white rabbits as much


I don't care for the whites that much either. 
Before posting this thread(besides looking at AS), I had thought a nice pair of American Blues definitely would be in the top running of which kind of rare breed rabbits I'd like to aquire, then the closest breeder I could find was in Middle Lousiana:awh:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for mentioning the list. The list is going to be updated this fall and I am waiting for the number of ARBA registrations. I only update the list every few years to give breeders a chance to work on their breed numbers.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
aka rabbitgeek


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

There is also a list at ALBC, but it only included breeds that originated in America, I think...

It would be nice to have a list of REAL numbers, as ALBC only goes by animals reported, and ARBA only goes by animals registered (which is a TINY amount compared to the number owned)...

I really love the Blancs. They are one of my breeds of choice for when I get back into breeding. I would love to help dwindling breeds out, but I also think that most breeds that are only available in one only color are kind of boring... So I'm thinking maybe a few sets each of the rare breeds I like, and then something more "fun", like standard Rexes. I think it would be fun to work on getting Blancs with other-colored eye rings recognized. The Dwarf Hotots currently have black, blue, and chocolate being worked on... So at least that could be helping a breed in critical status as well as making it into a fun project...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is the ALBC list...

American Livestock Breed Conservancy


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for your comments. It would be awesome to have REAL NUMBERS if you mean actual census/population counts. But those population counts do not exist. 

I've conducted surveys for different breeds and found that:
You can never reach everyone since some people do not want to be reached or cannot be reached. I know that some breeders with the largest herds in the country have refused to participate in the surveys. So the reported number is always going to be missing some rabbits.

Definition of the breeds can vary by percentages of hybrids. For practical purposes, there are no 100% purebred rabbits since there was always an outcross somewhere. With the surveys we generally asked people to define the rabbit. 75% or more was counted as one of that breed. If 50% then it was up to the reporting person to decide which one it was going to be. 

So if we do not have accurate census data what can we use for study? 

Fortunately the American Rabbit Breeders Association (ARBA) has on record the counts of rabbits registered in USA every years. They also have on record the numbers of rabbits shown at ARBA Convention each year. So we can use those numbers for comparison.

Since we are monitoring the number of rabbits in each breed, the registration numbers are a solid number. These are rabbits that are examined by a registrar and recognized as representative of the breed according to the Standard Of Perfection (SOP) as published by ARBA. The pedigree must show 3 generations of same breed so rabbit is at least 93% purebred. A rabbit can only be registered once in its life so there is no double counting. The numbers come from all over the country and so regional population variance is minimized. These are firm numbers. We can say there was X number of rabbits registered during the year. We can compare the number of each breed registered. More registrations is more activity. We can rank the ones with most activity and least activity. I use a 5 year average to moderate fat and lean years. We can give it a score of 1 for least active, 2 for second least active, etc.

The other firm number is the number of entries at the National Rabbit Show held during the ARBA Convention. There is an incentive for breeders to take their rabbits to the National Show. First of all there is bragging rights for placing well at the shows. Some of the National Breed Clubs have sweepstakes contests for their members to collect points for placing well at shows during the year. Some of those clubs offer double points at Convention to encourage members to enter rabbits there. There is also a requirement that each breed and variety (color) must have 25 entries (Open/Youth combined) during a 5 year period to remain in the Standard Of Perfection. If this number is not met, the breed/variety is dropped and is no longer a recognized breed or variety. So there is strong incentive to take rabbits to the Convention. The Convention changes location each year so regional variances will influence the count. Technically a rabbit can appear more than once at the National Show and a cross breed (less than 93%) can be entered at Convention. A rabbit does not need to be registered to be entered. So many more rabbits are eligible to appear at the show. By taking the 5 year average of entries we can quickly see which breeds are most active, which breeds are least active and we can give it a score of 1 for least active, 2 for second least active, etc.

So by taking the Registration score and Convention entry score and averaging those two scores I create a new list that will indicate the amount of activity for each breed. Less activity means less rabbits. Less rabbits means rare rabbits.

I hope that clarifies the process of the Rare Breed List.

I have found that the population surveys can vary wildly, but since they are not done every year or in the same manner it is very difficult to include them as firm data.

Have a good day!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, I meant actual population counts. Of course, those are impossible. But it would be neat to know!


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

American Chinchlla 7 + yrs, love the color temperment (very docile) average 8-10 kits, good mothers.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was looking for Blanc de Hottots but was told by a few people that they are very 
aggressive ???:shrug:
Did not find any in my area either


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd love to raise some American Chinchillas. There's only one registered breeder in the whole state of Ohio according to their website... If anyone has some they can get to Cleveland at a reasonable price, I'll buy them!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

I have American Chinchillas and I love their temperament.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone raising Giant Chinchillas? They seem to be rare where I live except for a 7 hour drive one way. There was one guy who did at one time near me but stopped. He said they were too lazy??????:huh:


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bizarre. I've never heard of aggressive Hotots. 

Why are you wanting Giants instead of Americans, Cats? Most people stay away from the giants for meat breeding...


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Bizarre. I've never heard of aggressive Hotots.
> 
> Why are you wanting Giants instead of Americans, Cats? Most people stay away from the giants for meat breeding...


I went to the Giant Chin site. They were saying that the rabbits are fast growing with hay and feed. 15 years ago I was raising chins. I don't know if they were American or Giants I just know I liked them. They had a good temperament and they were big. Right now I am getting into Show bunnies... I have a nice pedigree fawn Flemish Giant 9 months old ..... they will not be eaten ..unless they are not show quality. Later I will be looking for a pedigree Flemish doe and another breed for meat. Last year I had NWs and Californians. I prefer the NWs.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

The livestock conservancy list for 2013..I know it's almost 2014 but...

If you scroll down the page, you'll find the rabbit section and you can click on each type or "breed" to learn more about it specifically. 

I like this link so I thought I would share it.

http://www.livestockconservancy.org/index.php/heritage/internal/conservation-priority-list#Rabbits

However the online directory for the rare breeds breeders(lol) isn't very accurate I have found..unfortunately.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Anyone raise the Beverens? I know they do well in the cooler climates...anyone raise them in the warm climates????


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

We were recently looking at the Beverens. We don't live in a "warmer climate" though (compared to you) so I don't really know if that would be an issue. In our area there are a lot of Cali and NZ breeders, but the rest is hard to find GOOD stock. And it's really hard to learn what is GOOD stock when you're new to this and there is not good stock around, lol.

We have an American Sable and if I can eventually find a really nice pedigreed buck, I'd do that pairing in a heartbeat. Right now she's my favorite breeding doe- just had her first litter but is a champ. I haven't weighed her but she's just about as big as our NZ does, just a little more lean built. Awesome temperament, I love her eating habits. Love her fur, I'll have to raise this litter up and see how the pelt quality turns out.

I'm set to pick up a breeding pair of Champagne D'Argents soon- not sure if they'e a 'rare breed' or not though. I saw the Cremes on the list... I liked their size and temperament the best out of the *speciality* type rabbits we looked at. They're quite meaty, have great pelts and are just hard enough to find in our area to be sought after. 

We'll have to see how well they thrive in our environment, on our feed though. 

I would love to try a pair of Giant Chins, but can't find any locally.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Green Momma, do you care to post your state? In case anyone that reads this has an idea on where you maybe can aquire what your looking for?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I've always hoped that French Lops would be on the list at some point.  Nevertheless, frenchies are definitely rare in Kansas and the surrounding states, lol! There was only ONE French Lop at the State Fair this year. Not for long, though. *evil laugh*


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL- I'm not looking for more rabbits  I'm going to keep saying it to myself because my husband is going to kill me. As it is, we have 6 breeding does, 2 bucks, 4 that are waiting patiently for freezer camp and 24 still nursing. I have to go pick up the new Champagnes but I'd like to rearrange some cages first so they can all be in the bunny barn for warmth. If I get any more rabbits I'm going to have to build a new barn. 

I am not looking for more rabbits...
I am not looking for more rabbits...

Does it work if I keep telling myself over and over?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

GraceAlice said:


> I've always hoped that French Lops would be on the list at some point.  Nevertheless, frenchies are definitely rare in Kansas and the surrounding states, lol! There was only ONE French Lop at the State Fair this year. Not for long, though. *evil laugh*


A rabbit being on that list is a bad thing, it means they could go extinct


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

bassmaster17327 said:


> A rabbit being on that list is a bad thing, it means they could go extinct



Yes, but if you are breeding them, more people want them, because they are rare. Also, they aren't going to go completely extinct if you are breeding. Which you already know! lol it's also for marketing reasons! :hobbyhors


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

GraceAlice said:


> Yes, but if you are breeding them, more people want them, because they are rare. Also, they aren't going to go completely extinct if you are breeding. Which you already know! lol it's also for marketing reasons! :hobbyhors


I can understand that but it is a short lived marketing plan. I was the first or second person in the state to get Americans, I sold a lot the first year but then once all the people that I had sold to also started selling then my demand dropped dramatically. Most of the people that buy from me now do so because of my reputation on the show table. 

They are also rare because less people want them. If someone just wants to raise meat rabbits and has no interest in showing they either go with New Zealands or Californians, most people have never heard of an American rabbit, even people that raise rabbits. At the last rabbit show there were 28 Americans there from five breeders, that is a lot better than five years ago when I was the only one at the shows with Americans


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Got me there


----------



## ilovehome (Sep 5, 2010)

I've had Americans, Silvers and Giant Chins from the list. My favorite meat breed of those is the Giant Chin. Almost always ready to process at 8 weeks. Love their docile personalities. They were designed for "commercial value," as meat and fur providers. Don't let "giant" scare you away from them.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The reality is that Rare Breed Rabbits become rare because fewer people want to breed them. At lot of people don't want rare breeds if they will not have competition at the shows. It gets boring to win "Best Only of Breed"

Have a good day!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Best only of breed, lol


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I picked up some Giant Chins yesterday and have put in my request or reservations for American Blues with the only breeder in the state that I can find(thank you paintpony for the lead ).

I'm so excited to have begun this part of my journey with rabbits from the list.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rabbit Geek, that's a concern of mine. I really would like to take on some rare breeds, because I feel like several on the endangered list are worth saving. (I do not feel like some of them are worth saving, however. Having a breed with only one color, which looks like a breed that has several colors - one of them being the same color as the endangered breed, thereby making them identical, is pretty pointless, IMHO). But I do really enjoy the competition. Some breeds, like the Hotot, are just too cool to lose though. I think those would be fun to take on, and breed different colors into, like the Dwarf Hotot breeders have done... Different eyering colors.

I think losing breeds that are really unique, such as the d'Argents, or the Silver Fox (with its weird, non-flyback coat) would be a shame. I do like that breeders are creating the unique colors of endangered breeds (like the champagne gene) in other breeds. Like right now, Champagne is a color in the works in Netherlands. So even if we lose the Champagne d'Argent breed for good, there are tons of other popular meat breeds, and the color is never truly lost, because it lives on in another breed.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Chinchilla is such an important pattern that it formed 3 breeds in USA. The Standard Chin begat the American Chin which begat the Giant Chin. Chinchilla also is recognized as a pattern in other breeds.

The Rhinelander now comes in Blue. Eventually, breeders will decide which rabbits will stay in the Standard of Perfection which is the list of recognized breeds in USA.


----------



## bleu (Jan 14, 2014)

My first buck. And I learned how to add a photo here! :happy:
Cheers,
~B


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Well...once again, I'll have to wait awhile on getting some American Blues..the only breeder in the state emailed me yesterday and they lost all but 4 bunnies from all of their litters to weaning enteritis. 

If I'm lucky..they said they'll have some available in May...reminds me of waiting on the Giant Chins (who believe it or not have rebounded into normal rabbits quickly,lol).

BTW, bleu your buck is beautiful:goodjob:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

redneckswife, okay, are French Lops on the rare breeds list yet? lol


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

No, but if you saw the thread I posted on rabbit wish list...they are on my wish list,lol,lol.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Here redneckswife... I just wanted you to see the size of Ginger. I don't know if you got my email with the pic of Fresco or not, but here is another one of the adults.


----------



## rthornton4 (Jun 24, 2012)

For anyone looking for rare breeds of rabbits in the north Texas area, there will be a rare breed rabbit show in Canton, TX on June 6, 2014. Breeds that are listed to represent the rare breeds are the American, Beveren, Lilac, Silver, Silver Fox, Palomio, Rhinelander, American Chin, Giant Chin, Standard Chin, and the Belgian Hare. It would be a great chance to make contact with some of the breeders, plus they usually have animals for sale there. I am planning on attending this show will some of my rabbits. 

If anyone is on Facebook, there are some awesome rabbit raising groups on there. They often post animals for sale and can arrange transport. I haven't had to have animals transported yet so I don't know if there's a small economical fee attached to this. One of the groups (Rare Breed Rabbits) has a list of endangered rabbit breeds. The list is similar but different from the Rare Breed Conservancy list because it does include 'non-heritage' breeds. It sounds crazy (because Facebook is taking over the world) but there are a lot of great groups there. You have to send a request to join most of the groups but I haven't gotten denied yet. It's nice that they are closed because that means you won't be getting spammed, and the admins are very good about culling out any potential spammers. If anyone is interested, let me know and I can give you a list of the groups I'm on. I'm sure there are groups for other rare breeds as well.

We are just getting into breeding and raising Americans. We are about to wean our first litter from our first doe and will be breeding again this weekend. She had 9 kits and successfully raised 6 of them. She only threw one doe though which is disappointing because I was hoping to build my herd a bit with this litter. The remaining bucks look great, and if we can't sell them then they are headed for the grow-out pen. We have another doe too but her first litter was stillborn. We are hoping it was stress-related. Sad, she is a sweet doe but if she can't successful raise a litter then she'll have to be culled. 

I am an ARBA member and I love the organization, the problem with their breeder listing is you have to register your rabbitry to be placed on it. Registration is cheap ($5 per owner) but you can't register online; you have to fill out a paper form and mail it in. I've had the form in my bag for weeks now but I keep forgetting to grab an envelope and stick the form in the mail with my payment. So the take-home message is that there are breeders out there, especially rare-breeders, they just may not be on the ARBA site. This does make it an even greater challenge to find the breeders though. It's all about networking, I am learning. Again, the ARBA is a phenomenal organization and I do not like that I'm sounding critical. It would just be nice to be able to register my rabbitry online.

Another potential source to find rare breeds is Craigs list.....


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

RThornton, if you go to the ARBA website and click on the breeds of your choice, it will link you to that breed's parent club, and most of them do a breeder directory on their site. 

My favorite of the rare breeds is the Blanc de Hotot. I wish someone out there would take on producing it in other varieties.

I think Rhinelanders are just gorgeous, but not the body style I'm looking for.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm an admin on Facebook Rare Breed Rabbits Group. It's a pretty good group. I started it when yahoo screwed up the yahoogroups.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/100852256632571/

I'm still an admin on Rare Breed Rabbits on Yahoogroups where the Rare Breed Rabbit List started. 
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/rarebreedrabbits

I still direct people to this forum for info on raising rabbits for meat. Because people on this forum "get it" if you know what I mean.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I would be wary of craigslist rare breeds. There are too many "american" rabbits for sale that are not American breed rabbits by any stretch of the imagination.

You need to be knowledgeable about the rare breeds and the seller should provide complete pedigrees. Part of rare breed mission is to establish a steady progression of breeding and developing the rabbits as purebreds.

Have a good day!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm thinking Rhinelanders with a meat-style body (vs. that hare-type body) would be awesome.  I think think they're gorgeous. Now I'm getting ideas!


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG! Silver, have you seen my Breeding an Older Doe post? That exact thing is what I have been thinking about lately thanks to her! Holy cow! Maybe we could start our own program? Sincerely. I'm not even joking. Check it out! We could actually try this! I have a first gen foundation stock rabbit right here on my property!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* Choco, if I was on my land right now, I would be all for this!! I'm going to be living in an RV for the next several months, and then moving somewhere around the PNW. Once I get settled though, I will starting several rabbit projects!!  The other night I was at work, just daydreaming about building rabbit cages. Some people dream of Hawaii... I dream of wire cutters and J-clips. Haha! I'd love to talk to you about what progress you're making with that project though, feel free to PM me!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I'm thinking Rhinelanders with a meat-style body (vs. that hare-type body) would be awesome.  I think think they're gorgeous. Now I'm getting ideas!


Think Tri-Color Rex! So you don't have to re-invent the breed.

Have a good day!


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

i got a giant chin.dont ask how was a trade gone bad on a harqlein and babies but lets say wife went down and he gave her the giant chin so i wouldnt go down to settle the debt.it has a hack tattoo in its ear.no papers as he was pissed .anyways im happy with her now i need to buy a buck or work out a deal to get someone to stud her for pick.until then ill cross with nz to make a nice meat mutt.anyone in ohio have giant chins?


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Rabbitgeek, I was thinking something a little bigger, lower and not rex-er.  Stop being a party pooper. How do you think any breed gets invented?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm trying to remember the name of the Giant tri-color in Europe. You might be interested in it.

Using crosses to create a new breed takes at about two years to get 3 generations of solid traits established then more years to develop consistent production bloodlines.

Saving time is what I was thinking. 

Have a good day!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I don't know what the Giant tri-color in Europe is.....but it brings a thought to my mind, I sure would love to see some Continental Giants around this part of the country.....a lot of people have never even heard of them around here.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

redneckswife said:


> I don't know what the Giant tri-color in Europe is.....but it brings a thought to my mind, I sure would love to see some Continental Giants around this part of the country.....a lot of people have never even heard of them around here.


I only know of one person I this country that has continental and German Giants, he only sells neutered males. I offered a very large number for a pair (several thousand dollars), he said he would consider selling a pair for a five figure number


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Rabbitgeek, you may just be thinking of the UK version of checkered giant...

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/breeds/rabbits/giant-papillon/


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Chocolatemouse - Yep, I'm thinking of the Papillon which comes in a tri-color variety. 

Redneckswife - Because of your question I pulled some posts about Continental Giants from the rarebreedrabbits group on yahoo and posted to my blog. 

Judge Judy Le Marchant of British Rabbit Council posted some great information about Continental Giants over the years and I gathered them to one spot for reference.
http://therabbitgeek.blogspot.com/2014/03/continental-british-german-giant.html

Have a good day!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the link on your on your rabbitgeek site to the "continentals"...I love the German Giant photos:sing:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me about the "Continental" pictures on the rabbitgeek website! I'll have to add that link to the blog post when I get home.

Have a good day!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Picked up another pedigreed Giant Chin buck last Friday..he's 9 weeks old and the FFA teacher (whom I had gotten my Black Silver Martens from)that raises them will have a doe ready for me in June. I am loving the temperament and verasatility of this breed:rock:. So 2 does, 2 bucks and another GC doe on the way:banana:.

Here is the new guy whose 9 weeks old


----------



## bleu (Jan 14, 2014)

It has been a while since I have logged in. Other responsibilities have been keeping me busy. Not enough hours in the day. But there is excitement at my house... I have several more rabbits :bouncy: and a couple of photos that are clear enough to share. 

I know those blue kits look black but it is just because of the lighting. They are really just a very dark blue. The white kit at the front is closer to the camera so it is slightly exaggerated but she really is the biggest kit of the bunch. 

The doe at the top is just the best picture I have of the adult rabbits, not related to this litter. The rest of the big bunnies try to jump off my table or eat the towel or run around as soon as I move my hand. :hohum: Maybe if I bribe them with food...

Really happy with this breed so far but I don't have much to compare them with. The kits in the picture are two weeks old. There is a wider range of size in the litter than I expected, mostly because there are four kits that are just much bigger than the others. The rest of the kits are about what I expected and there is one that is a little bit runty. 

What do other people see in their rare breed nest boxes? Is there much difference in size? Does the size of the litter make a difference?


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Pips----I have a gorgeous GC Jr. buck--he will be for sale after our Fair in July...I will be going to Southern Ohio to pick up a new buck sometime the end of July or in August...I will try and get pictures for you soon--we are going through a heat wave here the next few days though and I know we will be busy. His price will be in the 50-75 dollar range.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

bleu...email me . I sent you a pm with email address. Definitely interested:thumb:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Good looking rabbits!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I raise giant angora and satin angora in a multitude of colors. I show regularly and also have a number of giants in unrecognized colors. I have juniors for sale almost all the time and sometime seniors.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Got some American does from Bleu a few weeks ago. Will be getting some bucks from her around Halloween.She happened to be coming this direction and was kind enough to tote some buns with her:rock:.

Picking up some more Giant Chins the first of next week.

Had to cull 7 Rares (4 American Chins & 3 Am Blues) I got from a Lutheran Minister in Missouri the first week of July...but that is another story:flame:.

 I had decided to focus more on the Rare Breed Rabbits who are also on the Livestock Conservancy List...I like the thought of breeding Heritage Meat Breed Rabbits....for their original Meat Purpose 

This has really been rewarding and exciting even though their have been some roadbumps..it has been worth it!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

BTW, Rabbitgeek's list has just been recently updated this month for 2014!

http://www.rabbitgeek.com/rarelist.html


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

redneckswife said:


> Had to cull 7 Rares (4 American Chins & 3 Am Blues) I got from a Lutheran Minister in Missouri the first week of July...but that is another story:flame:.


What was wrong with the rabbits?

Edit: saw your other post, sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully you get a refund


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Bassmaster...nope, no refund will be given and out $300 dollars plus I ditched our annual family reunion and drove 10 hours round trip:grumble:. The sad thing is others contacted me and had recently had the same experience with the breeder.

Thank you for your thoughts though...wishing you were closer with some of your Blues


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rabbits are unpredictable sometimes so its not always the breeders fault but if they do not refund the money then to me that puts them in the "bad breeder" category. In my seven years of raising Americans I only had one person ask for a refund, her rabbit died almost one year after she got it from me. I really didn't feel it was my fault since it had been soo long but I offered he a replacement rabbit but she declined, I thought that was more than fair but I guess she didn't since she never emailed me back after I offered it. I also had someone loose a rabbit to a fox attack and he emailed me to buy another one, I sold it to him at half price. He didn't ask for a discount and it wasn't my fault but sometimes us rabbit people have to help each other out.

I hope your new Americans work out well for you and I am glad that your problems didn't discourage you from the breed. Keep us updated on how they are doing, I wish you many little blue kits soon and maybe some whites


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought 2 five month old American Chin does in April and was going to take them back to the breeder to mate with one of her bucks in May but I got too busy and then they began to blow their coat so I decided to wait. While brushing them last week, I found that I have 1 doe and 1 buck. lol, :huh::banana::doh: I never checked.

I plan on getting a pair of Giant Chins in September. :happy:


----------

